# Yamo baby carrier?



## crunchymama2-3 (Jan 22, 2006)

I've been lurking here for quite awhile now & I've never seen this carrier mentioned before. I just stumbled across them while on e-bay. Opinions?

Andrea


----------



## Paxjourney (Mar 27, 2007)

I know you can find a TON of info about the on thebabywear.com in the ABC and SSC forum. From what I know they are similar to the ergo or a beco in that they are a Soft Structured Carrier and if I remember correctly they are made in Israel.


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

We have one and dh likes it. I like my onbu more, though because I don't like things around my waist. The Yamo has 2 adjustable parts to each strap which make for a good fit, but it might be a bit harder to get them set up right at first.

And yes, they are Israeli.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I have one and love it. It is a little lighter than the Ergo (in the body, not the straps) and comes in my favorite color, brown. My partner and I both use it almost every day. My only real complaint is that it doesn't adjust small enough to fit my waist quite tight enough, but it should fit most people fine. And you can wear the waist strap on your hips or waist depending on what is the most comfortable for you, so it isn't really an issue.


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

I used to have one but sold it. I had the same problem as the PP where the waist belt doesn't adjust small enough even wearing it on my hips. I'm a size 0 in pants and I don't have much in the hip area. Also, the shoulder straps felt really bulky and the headrest kind of just dangles down all the time. I prefer my Becos to the Yamo.


----------



## crunchymama2-3 (Jan 22, 2006)

for all the info/opinions









Andrea


----------



## summerbabe (Nov 12, 2006)

We LOVE LOVE LOVE our Yamo. I had an Ergo as well but sold it. I am a size 10 and have no issue with the waistband, in fact it fits me best out of the waistbands on the Ergo and Beco. The sleeping hood on the Yamo is the best.


----------

